# Dish Network -Eastern Arc azimuth and altitude angles



## bobp16

I live in Rochester, NY and I would like to find out the azimuth degree and altitude angles for the following Dish Network satellites that I think make up the Eastern Arc (I can not get the Western Arc satellites since those are blocked by tall trees):

61.5 72.7 and 77.0

I've tried to ask the Dish sales representatives but all they do is say they will sell me the service and send someone to my house to see if they can get a signal.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jason Nipp

What's your zip code and I'll look up the 1000.4 point angles for you.


----------



## bobp16

14626

Thank you!!!


----------



## tkrandall

try this web site, it will give the elevation angle and azimuth to each sattelite location. That, plus it is a very cool site anyway.

http://gjullien.fr/satellite.htm


----------



## MrDogDad

This site: http://www.dishpointer.com/, will give you the info you need with a nice aerial photo that will help you see if you have any obstructions.


----------



## Jason Nipp

bobp16 said:


> 14626
> 
> Thank you!!!


 Sorry, I got busy at work. The pointing information for a Dish 1000.4 Eastern Arc for zip code 14626 is: 40° EL, 140° AZ, 85° SK


----------

